# Behavior problems after spay



## msaly (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi! I have a golden who will be 6 months next week! I had her spayed this week because I am a teacher and home for break. Since the spay I've been having issues with her behavior. She runs around like crazy, bites me if I try to pick her up to avoid jumping (she's very independent and hates help), tries to get anything I have in my hands away from me, refusing to go in her crate, is constantly going outside to potty, and won't sleep! I'm going crazy. I'm sure some of it is because she can't play outside or with her Toys much (she gets too rough). I am walking her, small walks 2 times a day to burn some energy. 

Before the spay she took 3 naps a day (one for 3 hours mid morning, an hour long nap in the afternoon and another hour or so in the evening while we eat) and slept 8 hours at night. Now she will only sleep an hour at a time. So about 2 hours total during the day and maybe 3-4 over night with an hour in between. We're both exhausted. 

She used to be able to go 4-5 hours during the day and a full 8-9 at night without going potty. Now we are going every 30 mins during the day and every hour or 2 at night. She goes every time, she's not just trying to play.

Also regarding the biting, she has always been a biter. Sometimes it's just play biting, but it has become more of an issue with her being resistant to commands. Vet said spaying should help with his behavior, but from what I've read online I'm not sure.

Will this get better? My mom watches her during the day when I'm at work and she's not able to handle this behavior.


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

My Golden puppy was an extreme puppy biter, we had bloody tears and bloody cuts all over our arms and legs. 
The solution was to buy a soft mesh muzzle. 
We would command in an authoritative tone NO BITE, if she she bit after that command, we put the mesh muzzle on immediately for 5 minutes, then removed it. No more biting.

If she forgot, we command NO BITE, if she bit after that command, then again on goes the soft mesh muzzle for 5 minutes, no longer than that is needed.

In a few short days the puppy biting stopped. She learned the command NO BITE very fast, 
Sometimes she did forget occasionally or get too excited, and would get the muzzle on for 5 minutes. 

For the first week or two, keep the muzzle in your pocket or clipped on your pants, we bought 2 of them, so we both had one for immediate use, if she started puppy biting.

It worked and others also tried that and said it worked for them. 

It was a quick and easy way to let the puppy know you can enforce it, if they don't listen.


----------



## Coopersbro (Sep 14, 2015)

msaly said:


> Also regarding the biting, she has always been a biter. Sometimes it's just play biting, but it has become more of an issue with her bring resistant to commands. Vet said spaying should help with his behavior, but from what I've read online I'm not sure.


The common idea is that if you spay/neuter it fixes behavior. Most of the time however, all that needs to be done is training. I've read many stories of dogs being worse after the surgery than before. I agree with the above post, a muzzle would be a good idea. Now, I may get some hate regarding this, but what I did with Cooper was when he bit, I would say NO BITE, followed by biting him, usually on the back, just like another puppy would do if they were playing. Worked like a charm and now after the first NO BITE, he knows to stop the biting or a punishment will follow.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Since the spay was done within the last week, I'm wondering if she isn't in pain or uncomfortable and the need to go frequently may well be related to the spay. I'd contact your vet and describe what you're seeing.


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

The constant need to pee sounds like a urinary tract infection. Best to give cranberry supplements and give AM, Noon and PM everyday to see if this helps. Usually I give every day for 2 weeks to make sure the urinary tract infection is gone. Put either in the food, or in coconut oil, and feed.
Best when possible to avoid antibiotics, as overuse of antibiotics can damage the liver, organs etc. 
Cranberry is very safe for urinary tract infections in both dogs, humans, and cats too. 
Cranberry is much safer than antibiotics and it works great for urinary tract infections.
Urinary tract infections are very common in female dogs and female cats and female humans so cranberry is the go to solution that is safe and works.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

She doesn't sound, like a happy camper to me. I too, would get her checked out.


----------



## msaly (Jan 1, 2016)

TheZ's said:


> Since the spay was done within the last week, I'm wondering if she isn't in pain or uncomfortable and the need to go frequently may well be related to the spay. I'd contact your vet and describe what you're seeing.


I do think she has a bit of pain, she's on pain pills every 12 hours, but when it gets close to time to take it, she does cry/whine a bit.

She's also on antibiotic twice a day for what they said was a uti. But she had it before the spay and her potty habits hadnt changed. Hopefully the potty issue will resolve itself after the antibiotics. (She had the uti when she came in for surgery and vet started antibiotics the same day). I didn't know she had a uti because she didn't show any symptoms except maybe licking a little. 

I did talk to the nurse the day after surgery and she said it was all normal for after surgery. But I don't think not sleeping is normal. They were closed today and yesterday for the holiday. If she shows more serious symptoms I'll take her to the emergency vet that's about an hour away. She also has an appointment next week to have the stitches removed.


----------



## msaly (Jan 1, 2016)

Goldendancer said:


> My Golden puppy was an extreme puppy biter, we had bloody tears and bloody cuts all over our arms and legs.
> The solution was to buy a soft mesh muzzle.
> We would command in an authoritative tone NO BITE, if she she bit after that command, we put the mesh muzzle on immediately for 5 minutes, then removed it. No more biting.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!! I am willing to try anything at this point!


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

The no sleeping symptom sounds like she is very uncomfortable which means something did not go well with the surgery. Sounds like an internal pain so bad that she cannot sleep.

The vet may not know or doesn't want to tell you.
You may need to find another vet to look at her. But many times vets will make mistakes and protect each other.

Doesn't sound good. No sleeping at all or very little is usually a symptom of pain, and the pain is so bad, even the pain pills are not giving any relief.

She may be peeing alot to try to relieve the pain but cannot relieve it because something went wrong with the surgery.

I don't know, find another vet, preferable a real holistic veterinarian, if you can find one.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> Since the spay was done within the last week, I'm wondering if she isn't in pain or uncomfortable and the need to go frequently may well be related to the spay. I'd contact your vet and describe what you're seeing.


This was my thought, too. Especially if she hasn't been kept quiet, her insides probably still hurt a lot. She shouldn't be going for walks at all until about day 3-4, and at that point, only 5-10 minutes at a time. For us, it was nothing but out for bathroom breaks for 48 hours, then 5 minutes walks, then 10 minutes until week two. Week two was 15 minutes walks. Shala cried the first night she was home, but she was much better by the next day. The constant peeing is likely a result of the anesthesia. They need to pee a lot after they come off it. 

I wouldn't actually try to pick her up - you might be hurting her insides. There is a lot of healing that has to happen inside for the girls. Make sure to check her stitches and make sure they are intact and not red or inflamed or oozing. I pulled my mattress down to the floor during her recovery so she didn't need to jump up. My vet said to walk her on leash up and down the stairs (it is impossible for us to go outside without using stairs). It's all about being quiet and calm. 

We got lots of bones to pass the time without running around and playing. It IS really hard. Shala was ready to jump out of her skin by day 8 or 9 of the 14. But it's really a short period of time in the grand scheme of their lives.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

I agree with Sweet Girl and Goldendancer, if for no other reason but just to be sure. It sounds to me like she is in some sort of discomfort, especially if she is not sleeping. I sure do hope things get better and that she is okay. 

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Maybe they could switch the pain medication. Each dog reacts differently to medications prescribed. That may be what has her so riled up. There are some that will also cause a bit of sedation which should calm her down.


----------



## msaly (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes, we didn't start walks until day 3, and they are 5-7 just down to the end of the street and back. 

I have my mattress and boxspring on the floor so it's more like a walk down instead of jump. Vet told me I had to lift her down any stairs or in the car (we just have one step out the back door, but I don't lift her for that). When she gets the zoomies we stop her immediately so she's not running around. It's like every command she knew before she disregards, except sit.

I will take her in on Monday if it's not better (or to the emergency vet if it gets worse). She actually took a 2 hour nap this afternoon thank goodness (we both did :relaxed:!)


----------



## msaly (Jan 1, 2016)

We have gone through a ton of bones in the last week to keep her occupied and calm as well. I just did some research on the antibiotic and a side effect is hyperactivity. I am wondering if that's part of the behavior problem. 

I will ask about changing the pain meds as well. Her incision looks great, no redness, bleeding, or anything, and she doesnt touch the stitches which is good since she hated the cone when the vet tried it on her. 

Thank you all for the help! I'll keep you updated on how sleeping goes tonight!


----------



## msaly (Jan 1, 2016)

They also implanted a microchip. I've never had any of our previous dogs chipped before (or spayed, hence all the questions!) Has anyone ever had issues with that?


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

My Nala, was spayed a year and a half ago. I received Rimadyl, for a few days, for the pain. She's a mutt, but can leap tall buildings, in a single bound. To try and keep her still, I would tie her near me, but if this is day 4, you should see a dramatic difference today.
Hope she's better today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope your girl is doing better today, I would follow the Post Op instructions your Vet Clinic gave you as close as possible. Keep a close watch on her stitches and incision, if you see any redness, oozing or sign of infection, call your Vet right away. If you feel the antibiotic is causing too many side effects, call your Clinic to see if they will prescribe a different one. 


Both of my Goldens are microchipped, having them chipped does not cause any problems or have any side effects, it's very safe and very common to have dogs chipped.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She definitely sounds like she is doing better. And, apologies, I misunderstood that she had been racing around from day one 

Given that you have been following all the post-op instructions as best as possible (and trust me, none of us accomplish them perfectly without an odd jump or zoomie!) I'm thinking you might be on to something with a reaction to one of her meds. I hope she's okay. I'd check in with the vet, too, to be safe.


----------



## msaly (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks. Today was a little better, she gets really rowdy about 20 mins after her antibiotics. I am going to have the switch it to something else on Monday- I don't feel like it's helping the uti issue either. 

Last night we went to bed at 11pm and she was up at 1, 345, 630, 715 and up for good at 820. She went outside and peed each time and then went right back to sleep in her crate so thats better than it was. And she took a 3 hour nap this afternoon. It has to be that her bladder is getting full and making her uncomfortable. I don't know how it can be getting so full especially since she had no water after like 1015pm and went potty right before bed. Poor girl!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

My guess is that the antibiotic she's taking is not the appropriate one for her UTI. Ask the vet if they actually cultured the urine to determine the specific bacteria and the antiobiotics this particular bacteria is sensitive to, or did they just do a urinalysis, which just shows the presence of bacteria but not the type.


----------



## msaly (Jan 1, 2016)

Saturday night was no better BUT she slept through the night last night thank goodness!! Talked to the vet today and he switched her antibiotics and said if she's still going way too much by thursday then he needs to see her Friday. Hopefully this antibiotic will work. He also gave her more pain meds as she's struggling to sit properly (not sure if it's from the spay or from her vaginal infection and/or uti) and acts like it's painful to sit. Last night she actually laid down instead of sitting to get her dinner. Just wanted to keep you all updated, thanks again for your help/advice!


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Something is terribly wrong for her to not be able to sit because she is in too much pain.

I would find a holistic vet for a 2nd opinion.

This is terrible that she is in so much pain.

Something went wrong and your vet will not tell you.

Get cranberry capsules for the UTI works better and safer than antibiotics for a UTI.

I am looking to adopt a female Golden now from Golden rescues and she will not be spayed till at least 2 years old so she can fully mature with all her hormones. After reading this, I may never get her spayed.

Keep us posted.


----------



## msaly (Jan 1, 2016)

She could sit, I didn't mean she couldn't physically sit down she just went slowly and leaned to the side, not sure how else to describe it. I assume she did it so the stitches didn't pull, she chose to lay most of the time.

Nothing went wrong in the surgery, she just had a uti. Antibiotics cleared it up immediately and im sure 1 round wont hurt her. She is completely fine now and is 100% back to normal!

Good luck with your new golden!


----------

